# My Mom



## Glinda (Jun 9, 2015)

My Mom passed away yesterday.  I will be taking a break from SF until I feel like socializing again.  She was almost 88 and she wasn't really herself for the last few years of her life so my brothers and I feel this is a release for her.  But it's so painful and difficult to say goodbye, I am lost in sorrow and tears.  I know you'll understand.

Your friend,
Pam (Glinda)


----------



## Falcon (Jun 9, 2015)

SO sorry  Glinda,  Grieve the way you know how; we understand. May your Mom rest in peace.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss  Take care.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2015)

I am so very sorry Glinda! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pam (Jun 9, 2015)

Very sorry, Glinda. Take care.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 9, 2015)

Pam, my heart aches knowing you are in pain.  Please take care and come back soon.  We will miss you.  RIP Mom


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 9, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss, Glinda!  Big hugs and sympathy.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 9, 2015)

Glinda, so sorry that your mom has passed away.  It isn't easy dealing with losing your mother, no matter how old she is and I understand completely.  It takes time to heal and grieve.  Lots of love to you.  :love_heart:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 9, 2015)

So sorry for what you are going thru now, Glinda!  I don't know you that well but really feel your pain at losing your Mother...my condolences.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 9, 2015)

I am so very sorry Glinda! Please take care of yourself and we'll look forward to your return when you feel ready.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2015)

Glinda, heart reaches out to you in your pain. Big hugs. Come back to us when you can.:love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Jun 9, 2015)

So, sorry, Glinda, you are feeling such pain, hope you and your family's hearts will have much peace soon.  My condolences to you.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, Glinda. ....Pappy


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 9, 2015)

Glinda, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Losing your mother is so very hard.  You'll be in my thoughts and prayers for peace.


----------



## Louis (Jun 9, 2015)

My sincere condolences Pam. My thoughts and heart are with you and family.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry for you loss.. please accept my condolences..


----------



## bellaocchi (Jun 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> My Mom passed away yesterday.  I will be taking a break from SF until I feel like socializing again.  She was almost 88 and she wasn't really herself for the last few years of her life so my brothers and I feel this is a release for her.  But it's so painful and difficult to say goodbye, I am lost in sorrow and tears.  I know you'll understand.
> 
> Your friend,
> Pam (Glinda)


Sorry for your loss

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 9, 2015)

Condolences on your sad loss.


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2015)

Glinda, very sorry for your loss.  Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## ndynt (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Jun 9, 2015)

Glinda, my immediate thought is that mothers may die, but they never leave us.
May you find comfort in all of your happiest memories.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Loss is hard. I feel for you, Glinda. You have to stay with that thought that peace has finally come. My sincerest sympathy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Victor (Jun 10, 2015)

Very sorry. My mother does not have long to live either so I am emotionally preparing for this.


----------



## Raven (Jun 10, 2015)

My condolences Glinda. Take care of yourself and remember your Mom is now at peace
and her work on earth is done.


----------



## Debby (Jun 10, 2015)

Glinda, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Losing someone you love is always hurtful and I hesitate to say it, but time will heal.   In the meantime, my sincerest condolences to you and all your family.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

I hope she is doing ok...I miss Pam  (Glinda)...


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Glinda... Jim


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 10, 2015)

My condolences Glinda....hugs. :rose:


----------



## 911 (Jun 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, Glinda. I feel your pain. My Mom was almost 88 as well when she passed away. I blessed every day that I had with her and now I miss every day that I don't have with her. There is nothing like your Mom.

No one cares more about you than your Mom. My Mom was always there for me, even as an adult. She could read me like a book and knew when I was troubled and acted as my therapist.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 11, 2015)

911 is so very correct. Losing your mom is a big one. Take your time to heal and cherish your good memories of her. Looking forward to seeing you back on here.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 15, 2015)

Dear Friends, thank you all so much for your kind expressions of love and support.  I returned from Pennsylvania on Saturday.  It was a bittersweet experience - saying goodbye to my Mom but also seeing friends and family, some of whom I hadn't seen in 40+ years.  And it makes me smile to think how well all four of her children got along together.  She would have been proud of that.   Here is a  picture of my Mom when she was young.  Thanks again, everyone. :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

Lovely picture, Glinda.  It's true that going to hometown for a funeral can be a bittersweet experience.  Take care.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 15, 2015)

Your mom was very pretty, Glinda.  I know what you mean by going back being a bittersweet experience. When my mom and dad passed away in the 90s it was wonderful to see old friends and relatives again, yet the circumstances were very sad. Thanks for touching base and take care of yourself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Beautiful pic of your pretty mom, Glinda. I am pleased that some of your experience going back was positive. Be gentle with yourself.:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2015)

Glinda, your mom was a beautiful lady, I'm sure she had a kind heart like you and was very proud of her children.  May she rest peacefully now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Glinda thank you for your PM...I'm so sorry I had no idea you were going through such sorrow while I was away, my deepest condolences to you and your family on the passing of your beautiful mum



 She really was a beauty 

Much blessing honey..do take care of yourself during this emotional wrench..we're all here for you when you're ready to face the world again a little better.. . :love_heart:


----------



## Victor (Jun 18, 2015)

I feel for you!


----------



## Linda (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss Glinda.  Take all the time you need to grieve.


----------

